# changez la couleur de votre Dock



## Scalounet (2 Avril 2010)

salut a toutes et tous... 

voila, j'ai trouvé un petit truc très sympa pour changer la couleur de votre Dock sous SL... 

voila, c'est ici que ça se trouve

amusez-vous bien 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h14 ----------

merdum, j'ai pourtant fais une recherche, mais en faisant la recherche par Goo, j'ai vu qu'il existait un post la-dessus, alors si vous voulez effacer ce thread, n'hésitez-pas ! 

toutes mes excuses


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2010)

C'est pas grave 

Merci pour ceux qui n'avaient pas vu.


----------

